
Apple Violates Its Own App Store Policy - kumarm
https://twitter.com/davedelong/status/1110347938981511168
======
judge2020
I don't see how this is in violation of 3.1.2 [0].

There is no mention of "you must include how to cancel" (it does say you can
cancel at any time), and I don't see anything else Apple may be violating.

The Privacy Policy requirement in 5.1.1 [1] already doesn't apply to Apple's
apps since the News+ subscription is tied to your Apple ID, so you have
already accepted Apple's privacy policy.

0: [https://developer.apple.com/app-
store/review/guidelines/#sub...](https://developer.apple.com/app-
store/review/guidelines/#subscriptions) 1: [https://developer.apple.com/app-
store/review/guidelines/#pri...](https://developer.apple.com/app-
store/review/guidelines/#privacy)

~~~
kumarm
3.1.2 (a) last point refers to Auto Renewing Subscriptions. It refers to this
URL: [https://developer.apple.com/app-
store/subscriptions/](https://developer.apple.com/app-store/subscriptions/)
Even the examples in URL shows information about cancel and auto renew
description. (You can see a wall of text under the buttons).

Many apps were rejected due to same missing that wall of text.

